# -=] Buff Black orchid male offspring HMPK from the green dragon spawn [=-



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is the spawn log..sorry i didn't post pics while they were growing..didn't have much time to keep you guys posted anyways here is a male offspring i kept back from that spawn, he was the only male with this coloration. Currently have him spawning with green dragon HMPK female. spawnlog :

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108481


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Gorgeous betta!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Woooow. Gorgeous!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh wow he is gorgeous! Do you have pics of the other 3 from the spawn? I love looking at spawn logs and seeing how they all turn out.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

thanx guys ...i will post pics of the siblings


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

sibling fishes as promised..


----------



## bettabunny (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh they are gorgeous. I want the last one!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Some amazing fish!! ^_^


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Your last boy is gorgeous! O.O


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

I like all of them :-D its amazing what you can get somtimes. I have 2 young spawns from the green dragon male . And one from his brother the Black orchid.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

They are beautiful boys!! I especially love the last one!!


----------

